# Anyone use a battery powered air compressor?



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey all,

I know a manual floor pump is recommended, and I have that, but I've been contemplating one of these for awhile. It seems like an easy way to air up when needed at the trail, etc. Anyone using something like this? They seem to come up on sale all the time for ~$25.

I would want to try to convert the hose to presta only as it would be annoying to need to screw on a schraeder adapter every time.

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Nothing personal, but analog inflators work great for me. Quick, easy. I can also seat tubeless with it. Battery juiced compressor won't...at least none I have seen.


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

i use a small 5 gallon compressor to seat tubeless tires. Never been able to do it with a floor pump but perhaps I don’t have a great one (Topeak Joe Blow Sport).

The point for this is convenience to air up when needed at the trail or in the garage before a ride.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I was just talking to a friend earlier today and he mentioned this type of pump, he travels with his daughter who is an elite triathalete, and traveling with a full size pump is awkward. He says he paid about $125 for the one he has, and loves it. I have no idea how similar that on is to the one my friend has, he was telling me he just sets the pressure and it stops there automatically. For traveling, I can see how something like that would be awesome.


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

Yea this one has that feature too, set the pressure and it stops automatically. Seems to me they would be perfect for us bikers but would love to hear from someone that is actually using one.

I know it is different but I bought a pump that fits on top of a 5 gallon water bottle to dispense water in my garage. I didn’t want to get one of those large dispensers that automatically cool the water as it is a hot garage during the summer and I already have a garage fridge.

The pump was cheap, maybe $25. I can’t believe how well it works! I have never drained the battery and I have dispensed probably 25-30 gallons. I charge the battery maybe once a month or so when I remember.

I am hoping this air compressor might be a similar experience…


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Not trying to derail thread, but Spicy food huh?
Me too...expand on that?


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

I do. I keep it in the back of my car for both auto emergencies and for checking and topping off my mtb tires. It reads pressure, pumps to specified pressure, and also has a usb out or two and light for good measure. It has onboard storage for included needles and adapters. It is very convenient and I would recommend it to anyone. 

I have schraeder adapters on the bike, but think I may drill rims for schraeder when I break beads next. 

It was around fifty bucks at walnutz and worth every penny.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Makita 18v cordless inflator with a presta chuck. Not cheap, but soooo nice to use.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mlloyd007 said:


> Makita 18v cordless inflator with a presta chuck. Not cheap, but soooo nice to use.
> 
> View attachment 1983401


Nice!
I have one of these:








Fumpa Pumps USA


USB Type-C rechargeable electric bike pumps. Made in Australia. Buy direct from the people who make them.




www.fumpapumps.com




Also not cheap but after using it every ride, every week for about a year now, I'm not doing without one of these.
=sParty


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a Ryobi one+ cordless inflator. Calling it a compressor would be generous. It has a Schrader only chuck as cheap as any you’ll find. It wouldn’t make enough air to seat a difficult tubeless tire. I would have trouble with an old-fashioned road bike tire going up to 100 psi, but it does fine at sports bar and mountain bike pressures. If you try to air up a car tire you are going to be using a lot of the battery. It heats up and gets inefficient. In spite of saying bad things about it, I use it all the time.


----------



## TXrocks (Apr 22, 2014)

I have the Milwaukee 18v compressor that I use when I'm not at the house.


----------



## 915654 (Jul 27, 2021)

Tire Inflator Portable Air Compressor, 150PSI Cordless Tire Pump with Rechargeable Li-ion Battery 6000mAh, Digital Electric Air Pump with Emergency LED Light for Car, Tires, Bicycle, Motorcycle, Balls https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09PDF4XVL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_7MB4BYPNFB4E6NBB7NDC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I have this. Don’t see the need to purchase something expensive if it only lasts a few years. It shuts off at the desired psi I want.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Still using my Blackburn from the 90s (https://products.mtbr.com/product/o.../olderpumps/blackburn/tp-3-trak-pump-max.html).

These days it's pretty rare that I need to break out the high tech tubeless add-on.


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Not trying to derail thread, but Spicy food huh?
> Me too...expand on that?


I've been obsessed w/ spicy food all my life. My wife used to get angry that I would "ruin" her meals by adding spice every time but she's given up by now. .


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

mlloyd007 said:


> Makita 18v cordless inflator with a presta chuck. Not cheap, but soooo nice to use.
> 
> View attachment 1983401


Could you link to that chuck? Seems like a convenient way to address the presta compatibility...I hate unscrewing and screwing on the presta adapter every time...


----------



## TXrocks (Apr 22, 2014)

I have these for the air chucks. They have been great
JACO Lightning Bike Tire Air Chuck (L3-Series) | Presta & Schrader Valves | Open Flow, 1/4" F-NPT (2 Pack) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZHLX9XD/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_0NZ8E7JB68CVTSQ3KS6T?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

I have one in my trunk because I replaced runflat tires with ordinary tires and now I have to be concerned about flats. I don't think it would be much "fun" to use on bike tires, except in a pinch.

It's cheap, and appropriately crappy, but if it inflates a car tire when I need it to, it's paid for itself.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

noapathy said:


> Still using my Blackburn from the 90s (https://products.mtbr.com/product/o.../olderpumps/blackburn/tp-3-trak-pump-max.html).
> 
> These days it's pretty rare that I need to break out the high tech tubeless add-on.


IME, if the tire won’t mount with a high volume floor pump, it certainly won’t mount with a charger air reservoir/tank, if it has to go through the presta valve core restriction. That’s the Achilles heel of tubeless systems and most pumps/chargers won’t fill without the core and that restriction is too small.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Correct. 

Besides, I've never had a problem seating 2.4 "tubless" with an "analog" Joe Blow.


----------



## rp86 (9 mo ago)

Are any of these electric pumps quiet? I often have to inflate my tyres early in the morning and don't want to wake anyone in the house. I have a Ryobi inflator, and it's loud enough it would probably wake my neighbours.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

How about airing up the night before?


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Cleared2land said:


> How about airing up the night before?


Inflating tires the night before?

An outlandish thought!


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

I don’t think any of them are quiet.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Great idea! 
I have a 12V Viair 450 for my off-road adventures. It has a 100% duty cycle and 150 PSI capability. It would be easy to adapt a small compressor tank for added volume.


----------



## Danhikeski (Jun 30, 2021)

Darth Lefty said:


> I have a Ryobi one+ cordless inflator. Calling it a compressor would be generous. It has a Schrader only chuck as cheap as any you’ll find. It wouldn’t make enough air to seat a difficult tubeless tire. I would have trouble with an old-fashioned road bike tire going up to 100 psi, but it does fine at sports bar and mountain bike pressures. If you try to air up a car tire you are going to be using a lot of the battery. It heats up and gets inefficient. In spite of saying bad things about it, I use it all the time.


I was going to say pretty much the same thing. Is pretty decent, but does overheat rather quick. Car or camper trailer tires take a long time.

I have a 5 gal compressor for bigger needs. Or my Blackburn air tower 4 is pretty nice for the price, and has seated several tires tubeless.


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

Sun Joe 24V iON+ Cordless Portable Air Compressor Kit w/ Battery & Charger $25


Amazon has Sun Joe 24V iON+ Cordless Portable Air Compressor Kit w/ 1.5-Ah Battery, Charger & Storage Bag (Black, 24V-AJC-LTX) on sale for $24.99. Shipping is free with Prime or on $25+ or ...




slickdeals.net


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

I got the Sun Joe air compressor ^ and I'm really impressed with it! I think it's just what I was looking for. Great build quality, 2 year warranty, and not as loud as I would have expected. Seems pretty fast too, specs says 2.1 gallons of air per minute. I tried it out on some 700c tires for a commuter bike that were completey flat and it was fast, maybe 10-15 seconds. The digital gauge seems pretty accurate as far as I can tell too and it's nice that it saves the last pressure setting in memory. Lastly, it has a light which helps too!

I have a presta chuck that should fit into this schraeder head that is coming today. Hopefully that chuck works well...it should be easy to top off my tires before every ride now.

It's inexpensive. I got it for $25 but seems the normal price is only $29.99. it comes with battery and charger and reviews say it lasts a good amount of time. I'm sure for just filling up my bike tires, it will.


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Mick-e (Apr 23, 2017)

mlloyd007 said:


> Makita 18v cordless inflator with a presta chuck. Not cheap, but soooo nice to use.
> 
> View attachment 1983401


Someone else asked too, but what is that chuck adapter?


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Shrader, obviously..


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

Mick-e said:


> Someone else asked too, but what is that chuck adapter?


They never replied. I got this and it works well. One end fits directly into the schraeder head. The other end presses on to the presta valve. Takes a little getting used to but works well once you use it a few times. I press it on the presta by itself and then lock the schraeder on it. After, reverse the steps. I thought I could leave it locked on to the schraeder end the whole time but it takes good pressure to get it off the presta and I would pull hard and ended up with my hand slamming into the cassette. Good times.

I’m stoked that I got a decent cordless inflator setup for under $40!









Amazon.com : Prestacycle Quick-Click Presta Big Head : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Prestacycle Quick-Click Presta Big Head : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

mlloyd007 said:


> Makita 18v cordless inflator with a presta chuck. Not cheap, but soooo nice to use.
> 
> View attachment 1983401


Friend just got one of those, and he’s no gadget fan boy but raves about the Makita pump. Uses it for everything.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

How about a Fumpa?

They are pricey...but its really small.









nanoFumpa Bike Pump


World's smallest electric tyre inflator. Made in Australia. Weighs just 100 grams. USB-C fast recharge. 80psi maximum inflation pressure. Perfectly pocket sized. Buy direct from the manufacturer and save.




www.fumpapumps.com


----------



## Mick-e (Apr 23, 2017)

An interesting (to me) follow up to this thread.
My wife and I just got back from a 2 week MTB road trip. Downieville, Park City, Sun Valley, and Winnemucca (Where?)
For some reason we kept blowing spokes in Park City. 2 for me, 4 for her. I brought spare spokes and man did I get good at changing rim tape (with the help of my wife holding the wheel)
This is my travel pump MICRO FLOOR DRIVE XL
It's nice and small, and fits in one of my milk crates, and has been great at topping off tires in the parking lot if I didn't air up before the ride.
But I could not get it to seal tubeless tires. (Maxxis DHR II both 27.5 and 29)
Fortunately I brought my little compression that lives in my truck 90P Portable Compressor | VIAIR
I brought this in case we got a flat in the car, and I used a tired plug on it. I wasn't thinking of the bikes, but I would have been screwed without it.
I got the 90 because it was the most powerful for it's size, and it lives in a milk crate (see a theme here?) inside my truck.
It took about 3 seconds to seat the tires, and about 10-15 to get them to 50 psi. 
Prior to this trip I was thinking about the Sunjoe mentioned earlier, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a VIAIR 450 PA for off road use. I never really thought about using it on the bikes. I guess that I could entertain that.


----------



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

You guys read this? Beta Editors’ Choice: Makita 18V LXT Lithium‑Ionx Cordless Inflator


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

I really like my SunJoe setup but I doubt it would seat tubeless. For airing up before rides it is just about perfect imo. The presta adapter I got works well too after some practice with it. I leave it locked into the schraeder head on the pump and press it on to inflate. I am more careful as I take it off so I don’t slam my hand into my cassette. 

The SunJoe digital gauge seems accurate and it holds the last set pressure in memory. There is a bit of an odd sequence though. When you first turn it on the compressor starts automatically until you hit the trigger. Also, when reaching set pressure, if you don’t press the trigger before taking the chuck off the valve, it will start again. Minor annoyances that you quickly get used to.


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

bikedrd said:


> You guys read this? Beta Editors’ Choice: Makita 18V LXT Lithium‑Ionx Cordless Inflator


 Unfortunately this is behind a paywall. What I could read, seems the editor can’t live without it but admits it’s his first and only experience. I feel these are all mostly similar…my biggest concern would be the quality of the battery.

I don’t really know the reputation of SunJoe but they give you a 2 year warranty. I would be leery of the self contained units. Seems to me it easy to replace these packs if needed.

i know one thing is for sure, now that I have this I will not be using my floor pump any time soon.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Is it really that hard to push down on a pump handle?


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

mikesee said:


> Is it really that hard to push down on a pump handle?


Compared to hitting a button? Yea.


----------



## WillDB (Jul 15, 2020)

Accu-Gage + floor pump in my garage. 100cc portable pump on the trail as needed.

Don't complicate such a simple task with gadgetry that will absolutely fail.


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

Not trying to convince anyone that a battery powered compressor is right for you, whether you're looking for rock solid reliability or believe this is the lazy route.

What I was looking for was a simple and convenient way to air up primarily at my house before a ride. I'm fortunate to be minutes from trails. I always carry a mini pump or CO2 on me.

This solution has worked well for me to the date. If it fails, I have a slew of options within arm's reach.

As for complication, we should probably get rid of all of this high tech suspension and hydraulic brakes, way too many points of failure.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I have the Milwaukee inflator. It was gifted. I use it for car tires but have never used it for a MTB. Since you have to switch it on and select your desired pressure by hitting the “+” button once for every PSI up to your end pressure, it certainly doesn’t seem quick or convenient to me. And it’s loud. 

When I’m done with our garage remodel I’ll get a tank air compressor and use that. In the meantime it’s a lot easier just to grab the floor pump sitting next to the bike.


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

The SunJoe keeps the prior set pressure in memory. All I have to do is turn it on, press the presta chuck onto the valve and hit the trigger. Also, if you have to change the pressure for some reason, just hold the button down and it accelerates the digits, no need to hit the buttone once for every change. Convenient.


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 22, 2004)

evasive said:


> I have the Milwaukee inflator. It was gifted. I use it for car tires but have never used it for a MTB. Since you have to switch it on and select your desired pressure by hitting the “+” button once for every PSI up to your end pressure, it certainly doesn’t seem quick or convenient to me. And it’s loud.


If you hold the +/- button down, it will increase/decrease in 5 psi increments. I don't know how you haven't thrown it across the room if you've only been adjusting it by 1 psi at a time


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Lovespicyfood said:


> The SunJoe keeps the prior set pressure in memory. All I have to do is turn it on, press the presta chuck onto the valve and hit the trigger. Also, if you have to change the pressure for some reason, just hold the button down and it accelerates the digits, no need to hit the buttone once for every change. Convenient.


Digging up an old thread...

Is the inflator still working for you? I'm about to pull the trigger on an 18V Ridgid inflator (matches the family of tools/batteries I already have) and plan to swap the cheap schrader chuck for a swanky Silca Hiro presta chuck. I have an Airshot tank for seating tires that has worked well for me in conjunction with my floor pump, but the floor pump is starting to have issues, and it's time to replace it. Valid arguments can be made in favor of both a good floor pump and a small compressor rig, but I kind of like the idea of a cordless inflator.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a Ryobi 1 gallon. I'm lazy and always seat my tires with a compressor. But for day to day, I just use a normal pump. This is mostly as backup on road trips, and for camping/floating when I need to air things up and have no patience. Probably could air up the tires on the van, but I think it would take forever after the first gallon got blown through.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

shakazulu12 said:


> I have a Ryobi 1 gallon. I'm lazy and always seat my tires with a compressor. But for day to day, I just use a normal pump. This is mostly as backup on road trips, and for camping/floating when I need to air things up and have no patience. Probably could air up the tires on the van, but I think it would take forever after the first gallon got blown through.


I don't see using a compressor to seat tires as lazy. I see it as using the most efficient tool for the job. 

My question was regarding the cordless inflator (not a compressor) used by the OP.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

My JRA Show co-host uses one of these: Fumpa Pumps USA

He seems into it, so my other co-host and I make fun of him, naturally.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Andrea138 said:


> My JRA Show co-host uses one of these: Fumpa Pumps USA
> 
> He seems into it, so my other co-host and I make fun of him, naturally.


I've seen the Fumpa pumps mentioned by a few people, in both MTB and roadie forums. The people who use them seem to like them, especially those who travel with their bike a lot (I don't). The price kept me from considering it.

I am giving an 18V Ridgid inflator with a Silca chuck a try. If it turns out to be a failure (inaccurate/inconsistent gauge, insufficient pressure for tubeless canister, and/or too noisy), I'll just add the tool to my existing flock of Ridgid stuff, and put the chuck on a new floor pump.


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

Eric F said:


> Digging up an old thread...
> 
> Is the inflator still working for you? I'm about to pull the trigger on an 18V Ridgid inflator (matches the family of tools/batteries I already have) and plan to swap the cheap schrader chuck for a swanky Silca Hiro presta chuck. I have an Airshot tank for seating tires that has worked well for me in conjunction with my floor pump, but the floor pump is starting to have issues, and it's time to replace it. Valid arguments can be made in favor of both a good floor pump and a small compressor rig, but I kind of like the idea of a cordless inflator.


Unfortunately, it's not working well at all now. I think it has something to do with the presta chuck...the cordless compressor gauge has a problem with it and often times will inflate too much and I have to manually stop it or it will stop prematurely. I think it would work better if I screwed one of those presta to schraeder adapters on the presta valve but who want to do that?

I don't think this cordless could work to seat tubeless imo. I have an ancient small 3 gallon compressor that I use to do that.

I'm back to using a floor pump. I'd prefer to have a cordless setup but this one kind of sucks. The Fumpa looks interesting but not sure I'm willing to pay that $.


----------



## Ridinglurker (May 6, 2021)

Lovespicyfood said:


> Unfortunately, it's not working well at all now. I think it has something to do with the presta chuck...the cordless compressor gauge has a problem with it and often times will inflate too much and I have to manually stop it or it will stop prematurely. I think it would work better if I screwed one of those presta to schraeder adapters on the presta valve but who want to do that?
> 
> I don't think this cordless could work to seat tubeless imo. I have an ancient small 3 gallon compressor that I use to do that.
> 
> I'm back to using a floor pump. I'd prefer to have a cordless setup but this one kind of sucks. The Fumpa looks interesting but not sure I'm willing to pay that $.


I recently got these chucks and they work great. Also little air resistance. You may need some compressed air fittings to attach to regular compressor or a pump. You also can rig something up with quick connects to swap chucks.

Even good pumps and compressors come with bad chucks. Definitely worth to get good chucks. No point spending money on a compressor when the chuck eats half the pressure.

I have Shrader valves and put that Jaco chuck on my floor pump. Now pumping is much easier and I realize the original chuck might not have opened the valve 100% or caused some other resistance.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Lovespicyfood said:


> Unfortunately, it's not working well at all now. I think it has something to do with the presta chuck...the cordless compressor gauge has a problem with it and often times will inflate too much and I have to manually stop it or it will stop prematurely. I think it would work better if I screwed one of those presta to schraeder adapters on the presta valve but who want to do that?
> 
> I don't think this cordless could work to seat tubeless imo. I have an ancient small 3 gallon compressor that I use to do that.
> 
> I'm back to using a floor pump. I'd prefer to have a cordless setup but this one kind of sucks. The Fumpa looks interesting but not sure I'm willing to pay that $.


Thanks for the feedback. I'm going to give it a try with the Ridgid inflator and see how it goes. I have a separate canister to use for seating new tubleless tires, so that's not really an issue for me. However, I might end up in the same place as you, going back to a floor pump.

My initial tests with the Ridgid inflator last night were promising. I topped off my MTB and road tires, using a thread -n presta adapter. Both times, the inflator stopped at the set pressure, and a check with another gauge confirmed that the pressures were pretty accurate. I was pleased with how quickly it got the job done. The noise, however, might prove to be an issue. I have a Silca Hiro presta chuck on the way.


----------

